# London Olympics 2012 what a waste of time and money



## soggy (18 October 2012)

With the dust finally settled and the hype and spin now cast aside. I can honestly say what a total waste of money, time and effort that all was.

£42m down the drain on the Woolwich Barracks shooting facility, and not one stick of lasting legacy to show for it.

The quote to upgrade the National Shooting Centre at Bisley, which would have created a  venue of similar quality to that used in Sydney Australia, was just £18m, and would have left a legacy that would have lasted 20 years or more.

Someone somewhere got very rich off these games....


----------



## D66 (18 October 2012)

Are you a friend of Rachel?


----------



## soggy (18 October 2012)

I am a friend to many. But I don't know a Rachel.


----------



## Zebedee (24 October 2012)

Where is Rachael? She disappeared just as the fun really started, and joking aside its always slightly worrying when an older person just vanishes from here.


----------



## soggy (24 October 2012)

Perhaps she simply decided that enough time, money and energy had been wasted, misspent and squandered on this abysmal show of commercial greed.

I'm just waiting for the corruption, mismanagement, and corporate criminal behaviour allegations to start. Now that the hype has finished and the investigative journalists start their digging.


----------



## Xander (24 October 2012)

Zebedee said:



			Where is Rachael? She disappeared just as the fun really started, and joking aside its always slightly worrying when an older person just vanishes from here.
		
Click to expand...

She'll be walking round Greenwich park tutting, I'd imagine 

Although I suppose she could be on here somewhere, having changed her name?


----------



## millimoo (26 October 2012)

Oh, bah humbug!!!
Well the time and money I spent attending the KUR, was for me, money very well spent.
Loved every minute of it, and made the majority of the country unite for once. 
There are many memories that I will treasure, the things I saw, and did with dear family and friends with stay with me forever - and I'm talking about the whole period not just the day I visited.
We also showed what a generous friendly bunch we are in the UK ... The front door being all those wonderful volunteers. Shame we couldn't bottle the spirit. It won't be seen in Rio. I think the good feeling the Olympics bought us is legacy enough, in what are difficult times.

As for Rachel ... She's no doubt on her next mission, or is on here under another alias


----------



## MillionDollar (27 October 2012)

Seriously? I loved every single minute and I really really miss it!!! I think it was worth every single penny, and actually think if another few billion was spent it would have been worth it the way it united the country and made everyone so proud.

So please go away with your sour comments and don't tarnish an amazing incredible few weeks! 

Like above the whole experience the Olympics brought to the country is the legacy!!!!!! I don't understand why people like you have to spoil it.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (27 October 2012)

£42m down the drain on the Woolwich Barracks shooting facility, and not one stick of lasting legacy to show for it.

The quote to upgrade the National Shooting Centre at Bisley, which would have created a  venue of similar quality to that used in Sydney Australia, was just £18m, and would have left a legacy that would have lasted 20 years or more.

Someone somewhere got very rich off these games....[/QUOTE]

I am in total agreement with you but I think the figure is nearer £18 million including £3 million to knock it down again.


----------



## sam_m (28 October 2012)

As a local resident to Bisley it would have been great to have the shooting there, HOWEVER there simply is not the capacity locally for the amount of traffic it would have generated. The decision was also taken away from LOCOG in some ways by the IOC as Bisley is not in London, even by the extremities of calling anything inside of the M25 London as can and does happen. Rowing was allowed to be at Eton Dorny because virtually Olympic class facilities already existed.


----------

